# Golf Clubs



## Lamster (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and i been reading around. I have 3 clubs in my mind right now that I would need to purchase for school.
1st option is Wilson golf set(Model:WGGC25000. New cost me $150
2nd option is TiTech X-GenII Men's Complete Golf Set. New cost me $90
3rd option is Dunlop Gold Clubs.complete set Barely used, cost me $85

I'm 5'5 to 5'6. I always wanted to learn golf so this course will decided if I want to continue playing or not.

Which one would your recommend and why?

Thank you!


----------



## Lamster (Aug 22, 2014)

*Wilson*:


> ebay.com/itm/WILSON-ULTRA-Mens-Right-Handed-Complete-Package-Golf-Club-Set-w-Bag-WGGC25000-/350777287571?hash=item51abf4a393&pt=Golf_Clubs&quantity=1&autorefresh=true


*TiTech*:


> walmart.com/ip/TiTech-X-GenII-Men-s-Complete-Golf-Set-w-Stand-Bag-RH/13246371


*Dunlop*:


> newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/spo/4601612498.html


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

You would be better off looking at companies like 3 Balls Golf or Callaway Preowned for good used equipment. The quality is very much worth the extra money you will spend. Sets like in your links are not put together with any regard to the quality of the materials or how accurately shafts are cut. It's not uncommon to find one club with a much more flexible shaft than another. Believe me, even to a beginner, it matters.


----------



## grumpygopher (May 29, 2016)

3rd option is better dude.


----------

